# 3 gun shotgun ?



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

What aye your thoughts on the Mosburg 930 JM pro?
I am thinking of getting into the 3 gun game and am wondering if it would be ok as a starter. Or should I go with customizing something else.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> What aye your thoughts on the Mosburg 930 JM pro?
> I am thinking of getting into the 3 gun game and am wondering if it would be ok as a starter. Or should I go with customizing something else.


I've only played around with 3 gun. If you've done a lot of competition in the past, I'd recommend talking with some high end 3 gun guys and jump right in with a full blown race gun (like the Mos930 or Benelli ...). However, if you're just going to do it for practice, just get any tactical shotgun you want to shoot (Benneli, Mossburg, Rem ...).

It all depends on what you are trying to accomplish in the 3 gun game. Are you a fast enough shooter to outrun a 'normal' semi-auto (Rem1100 etc.)? If so, a really fast cycling shotgun would be the right choice (Mosburg 930, Benelli inertia model ...). I can outrun a Rem 11xx, I hate waiting on the back/forth cycle to complete, so I shoot pumps. I'll never be a top competitor in 3-gun and I like using a pump, so I'll probably never own one of those hotrod semi-auto's.

I haven't shot the 930, I've shot the Benelli Inertia and it was a blast to shoot. I'm sure the M930jm pro would be a great shotgun, if Miculek let's them use his name, I bet its solid.

AJ


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

One more thing, If you are just getting into competitive action shooting, you can expect to completely wear out whatever shotgun you start with, so look at is as a starter (regardless which one you choose). I wore 2 model 97's completely out and practiced with 3 identical shotguns when I was shooting a lot.

AJ


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I have been using my versa max, sx2, and sx3. Of the 3 I shoot the sx2 the best and like the feal of the versa max the best. I have been playing for a while now but want to take the next step and get in the game. I would have to spend about ad much having any of my guns tricked out as buying the 930 JM. Then I have to replace the gun I have tricked. I like the looks of the 930 but haven't found anyone to talk with experience at a shoot yet. The reviews I have read are a bit to slanted to make me jump on it. I may just go for it. I'm asking here because if it's a turd I figure someone here would have no problem calling it what it is.


----------

